# Mk4 E-Brake for cupholder center console (Ideas?)



## travis_gli (Jan 31, 2008)

I bought the center console with cupholder for my g/f's 99.5 GTI (mk4) and it states that you have to modify the ebrake lever to 10 degrees to get proper fitment. Basically I drilled out the holes and turned it around the 10 degree mark toward the drivers seat and it still fits like sh!t. It almost seems as if the boot is to wide. Is there a difference in the boots or possibly the lever assembly for the different consoles? What should I do? It's operational however its an annoyance because it hard to pull and push down.


----------



## travis_gli (Jan 31, 2008)

travis_gli said:


> I bought the center console with cupholder for my g/f's 99.5 GTI (mk4) and it states that you have to modify the ebrake lever to 10 degrees to get proper fitment. Basically I drilled out the holes and turned it around the 10 degree mark toward the drivers seat and it still fits like sh!t. It almost seems as if the boot is to wide. Is there a difference in the boots or possibly the lever assembly for the different consoles? What should I do? It's operational however its an annoyance because it hard to pull and push down.


Anyone? :screwy:


----------



## dckeener (Jan 10, 2005)

just buy a 20th or r32 ebrake. thats what I did and it works fine. Sorry i cant be of more help


----------



## travis_gli (Jan 31, 2008)

dckeener said:


> just buy a 20th or r32 ebrake. thats what I did and it works fine. Sorry i cant be of more help


The boot or the lever assembly?


----------



## christanand (Aug 10, 2006)

the lever itself and material are the exact same...the only difference was the bases and holes...i have a diagram that shows exactly how much is needed to drill on the old bases to the the exact angle...i'll look for it and post it up...i've done this swap 2 times and no problems...i ended up finding a sweet deal on the updated ebake levers and used that


----------

